# Safe paint for Cage touch ups?



## EddiesRats (Sep 29, 2011)

Whats a safe spray paint that wont harm my rats? I got a cage at a garage sale, But it has some very obvious rust spots. I want to repaint it, But need help with a safe, non toxic paint for the ratties. I will of course let it cure for quite awhile before i use it.

Thanks!


----------



## EddiesRats (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

RUSTOLEUM! Suprised no one said this already XD Rustoleum is a safe, non-toxic when dry spraypaint for rat cages... just make sure to air the cage out for 3 days- a week before using it.


----------



## EddiesRats (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

